# Hornets vs Clippers



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

This is a really good game, even though they only played one quarter. The Hornets are making the Clippers look like we did on national television. Unfortunately, we have 3 more quarters to play. But, I'm very impressed with the team effort and Byron's game plan (so far).


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Well, I totally jinx the players and coach. Despite everything the team is playing real hard tonight. Linton Johnson came in early and he's been a big spark off the bench. Tyson Chandler found some offense from somewhere, i do believe he shot at least a 10 ft shot and it was nothing but net.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yea, pretty good game so far. They played the 2nd quarter like they usually play the 3rd quarter so I hope they do better in the 3rd. Too bad Tyson fell for Sam's pump fake. He'd only have 1 foul in the 1st half.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

The FL/OSU game is pretty good too right now.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tyson picks up a quick foul to start the 3rd and Sam is trying to continue his run.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tyson is agressive tonight. :lol:


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> The FL/OSU game is pretty good too right now.


Good thing I don't bet. I almost bet my dad that this game would be a blowout by Ohio St.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> Tyson is agressive tonight. :lol:


Tyson had some good shots tonight, but he look so awkward when 
he make them.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> Good thing I don't bet. I almost bet my dad that this game would be a blowout by Ohio St.



LOL! Yeah, good thing. There's still so much ball to be played but FL is looking like they're trying to run away with this. They haven't even gone to halftime yet.

I'm kind of liking the Clippers commentators. :wink: 

On another note, looks like the Hornets suckered me into thinking they were going to win this game.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Too bad Pargo couldn't contribute tonight. In the words of Dennis Green.."THEY ARE WHO WE THOUGHT THEY WERE!!" LOL!


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Pargo had some really bad shots tonight. To be honest, I think the Hornets emotions took them out of the game. They were bickering back and forth with the Clippers players. I'm pretty sure that's why Byron took Rasual out the game in the 2nd quarter, when he was on fire. Then Marc Jackson elbowed Cutino Mobley in the mouth, on purpose. Then I noticed Tim Thomas was taunting them, and they started to look totally out of sync. Byron will have a long talk with this team. 

P.S. I like the Clippers announcers, also.:grinning:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> Pargo had some really bad shots tonight. To be honest, I think the Hornets emotions took them out of the game. *They were bickering back and forth with the Clippers players.* I'm pretty sure that's why Byron took Rasual out the game in the 2nd quarter, when he was on fire. *Then Marc Jackson elbowed Cutino Mobley in the mouth, on purpose. Then I noticed Tim Thomas was taunting them, and they started to look totally out of sync. * Byron will have a long talk with this team.
> 
> P.S. I like the Clippers announcers, also.:grinning:


I missed some of this. I was turning the channel back and forth. Well I know both Tim and Sam can talk trash but you can't let that take you out of your game you know. I always say let your game do your talking. But instead the Hornets let their game do the walking. LOL!!

Hornets are gonna be headed here...


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Yes, no playoffs this year. My dad pointed out to me that Rasual and Cutino were going back and forward, then I started paying attention. Byron was clearly frustrated with them, especially when Marc got the flagrant foul.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> Yes, no playoffs this year. My dad pointed out to me that Rasual and Cutino were going back and forward, then I started paying attention. Byron was clearly frustrated with them, especially when Marc got the flagrant foul.


Oh well. 21 more. :biggrin:

So do you think Gilbert will drop like 65 on the Hornets on national tv? LOL!


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I totally forgot about that game. Oh well, another embarrassment on national tv. Their Saturday game is at the same time as the Saints. I know which one I'm watching.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I totally forgot about that game. Oh well, another embarrassment on national tv. *Their Saturday game is at the same time as the Saints.* I know which one I'm watching.


Most definitely! I'm very nervous about this game. I sure hope they'll pull out the win against the Eagles.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> Most definitely! I'm very nervous about this game. I sure hope they'll pull out the win against the Eagles.


I'm totally nervous. I'll be pacing the floor the entire game. I love the Hornets, but I'm completely crazy over the Saints (especially when were winning).


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I'm totally nervous. I'll be pacing the floor the entire game. I love the Hornets, but I'm completely crazy over the Saints (especially when were winning).


I know what you mean. It's win or go home time now. They just gotta play smart and hard. That place will be so loud they may blow the new top off the Dome. LOL!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan, I just caught this from the Jokelahoman...

*•Brotherly love:* _Rasual Butler and Clippers guard Cuttino Mobley have a close friendship, which stems from their Philadelphia roots. But their alliance meant little to Mobley once Monday night's game got underway.

Mobley toyed with Butler and the Hornets in the first half, scoring 11 points in the game's first 24 minutes. When Mobley hit two consecutive jumpers on Butler midway through the second period, coach Scott removed Butler from the game for much of the remainder of the half._


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> bee-fan, I just caught this from the Jokelahoman...
> 
> *•Brotherly love:* _Rasual Butler and Clippers guard Cuttino Mobley have a close friendship, which stems from their Philadelphia roots. But their alliance meant little to Mobley once Monday night's game got underway.
> 
> Mobley toyed with Butler and the Hornets in the first half, scoring 11 points in the game's first 24 minutes. When Mobley hit two consecutive jumpers on Butler midway through the second period, coach Scott removed Butler from the game for much of the remainder of the half._


I still don't understand why Scott took him out the game. He's a professional, he should know how to conduct himself in such situations. Rasual was on a roll until he went to the bench.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Go Saints!
They'll pull it off.

And about the Hornets, we know this season is kinda over, I don't think we'll be able to still make a run in the conference we are playing, I miss the East conference, hehe.


----------

